# Gentoo Mail-HOWTO

## Esmeralda

Hallo!

Bin gerade dabei meinem Gentoo das Mailen beizubringen. Nur ist das, auch nach dem Studium diverser HOWTOs, FAQs usw., nicht ganz so einfach für einen Einsteiger...  :Smile: 

Gibt es irgendwo ein Gentoo-Mail-HOWTO? Installiert habe ich postfix als MTA, pine, fetchmail. Es läuft alles "irgendwie", aber nicht so rund wie es soll. postfix verschickt Mails z.B. über GMX (bis ich smtp auth am Laufen hatte...). Dafür schreibt es die From-Adresse um (via canoncial). Das ist aber auch doof, weil ich jetzt intern keine Mails mehr verschicken kann...  :Sad:  Ich möchte nur die Mails umgeschrieben haben, die intern nicht verschickt werden können. Wie geht das? Außerdem will ich gar nicht unbedingt den GMX-Mailserver verwenden, sondern die Mails lieber gleich an den Zielrechner per SMTP zustellen. Aber das geht nicht, da meine (interne) Domain natürlich im DNS-System nicht bekannt ist. Aber angeblich geht das trotzdem irgendwie...

fetchmail läuft auch irgendwie, aber ich blicke bei den verschiedenen Mailboxformaten nicht durch. Usw. usf....... Deshalb die Frage nach dem HOWTO. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wo ich am sinnvollsten weiterlesen kann??

Nochwas: Wer ist eigentlich für die Meldung über die Anzahl neuer Mails nach dem Login zuständig? Die Bash?

Hm, naja, für etwas Lesestoff wäre ich sehr dankbar!!

Viele Grüße,

----------

## wudmx

also ich hab jetzt auch meine 2. gentoo installation hinter mir, und naja, das mit dem mail-system hat bei mir letztes mal auch nicht perfekt funktioniert... ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du schon gelesen hast, aber vielleicht hilft das hier noch weiter:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

----------

## dumdey

Hi Esmeralda,

ich habe mich im grossen und ganzen an

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/desktop/

gehalten.

Hier findest Du ganz nuetzlich Infos

http://www.linux-tin.org/tin.german/setupguide/server/suse/html/mailserver.htm

Und hier nochmal Infos zu SMTP-Auth

http://www.tuxhausen.de/postfix_smtp_auth.html

Ansonsten habe ich einige Einstellungen mit WEBMIN gemacht.

Ich kann lokale Mails auf meinem 'Server' schreiben. Eine 'eigene' Domain habe ich mir via www.dyndns.org geholt. Somit ist es auch möglich mir Emails an meinen Server zu schicken (natuerlich nur wenn er auch online ist   :Smile:  )

BTW: Es ist nicht sehr sinnvoll deinen Mailserver direkt Mails verschicken zu lassen. Grund: Die meisten Dial-In IP-Adressen sind auf eine 'Quasi-Spam-Liste', soll heissen das deine Mails von dem anderen Server abgelehnt werden. Deswegen macht es schon Sinn einen SMTP-Server vom Mail-Provider zu nutzen...

Gruss...

----------

## meyerm

Hi,

 *Esmeralda wrote:*   

> aber ich blicke bei den verschiedenen Mailboxformaten nicht durch

 

mbox: fuer jeden Ordner in deinem Mail-Ordner existiert eine einzige Datei (auch Deine inbox demnach) in welcher alle Mail nacheinander drin stehen. nicht so fein.

Maildir: Jeder Mailordner ist auch ein Ordner auf Deiner Platte. Jede Mail ist eine einzelne Datei. Eher zu empfehlen. 

 *Esmeralda wrote:*   

> Wer ist eigentlich für die Meldung über die Anzahl neuer Mails nach dem Login zuständig? Die Bash?

 

Die Bash ueberprueft nach jedem Befehl ob Mails vorliegen und gibt Dir das ggf. aus. Wenn Du Dich einloggst ist es aber glaube ich "login".

----------

## Esmeralda

Guten Morgen!!

Danke für eure Tips zu gutem Lesestoff! Einiges davon hatte ich schon entdeckt, aber vieles war mir auch neu. Jetzt habe ich mich am WE durch die Literatur gearbeitet und bin (zumindest wissensmäßig) schon einen großen Schritt weiter...  :Wink:  Nur ein Problem bleibt: Ich kann immernoch keine Mails via SMTP AUTH und GMX verschicken...  :Sad:  Mir ist schon klar was dabei das Problem ist, aber ich kann es nicht lösen.

Das Problem ist, dass postfix bzw. der MUA in meine Mail-Envelopes (_nicht_ im "From:"-Header, das klappt) natürlich logischerweise die lokale Domain schreibt. Das ist auch richtig solange die Mails lokal verschickt werden sollen. Wenn ich aber via GMX senden möchte, dann klappt das nicht, weil der GMX-SMTP-Server die Mails bounced, weil die lokale Domain natürlich keinen MX hat. Ich bin ja schlau habe ich mir gedacht und mit "canonical" und "virtual host" rumexperimentiert. Das Dumme ist nur, dass postfix entweder _alle_ Adressen umschreibt oder _keine_. Das ist blöd, weil ich somit Mails entweder _nur_ lokal verschicken kann, oder _immer_ über den GMX-Server (wenn "canonical remapping" eingeschaltet ist). Hm, es ist scheinbar nicht möglich nur die ausgehenden Mails umzuschreiben...  :Sad:  Aber es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein im internen LAN Mails zuzustellen und auch per Relay an einen externen Server weiterzugeben, ohne dass ich im LAN "offizielle" Domainnames verwende, oder?!?!?!? Wie macht ihr das denn??? Mit pine gehts übrigens, weil pine den Envelope korrekt setzen kann. Ich möchte aber z.B. kmail benutzen und damit gehts dann nicht mehr. Aber ich kann doch nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem sein, oder?!?!? Also:postfix Profis biiiiite gebt mir einen Tip!

Hier mal noch meine main.cf:

```

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd

smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

#default_privs = nobody

# Die folgenden Parms sind auf default:

#myhostname = host.domain.tld

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

#mydomain = domain.tld

#inet_interfaces = all

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

#relayhost = mail.gmx.net

relayhost = auth.mail.onlinehome.de

#defer_transports = smtp

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.3

```

Dankeschön! Muss jetzt mal ein paar Stunden schlafen gehen...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir anstatt gmx einen anderen smarthost suchen. GMX verwendet ein nicht standardkonformes SMTP AUTH. zusätzlich zu Username und Password wird hier auch noch die absender adresse geprüft. Und soweit mir bekannt ist, ist dies nicht RFC konform. Eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du als smarthost den SMTP-Server deines Providers verwendest.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal die masquarading parameter vom postfix anguckst bzw. die die parameter die mit local beginnen. in deinem /etc/postfix/ sollten einige sample-configs für alles mögliche sein.

----------

## Esmeralda

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir anstatt gmx einen anderen smarthost suchen. GMX verwendet ein nicht standardkonformes SMTP AUTH. zusätzlich zu Username und Password wird hier auch noch die absender adresse geprüft. Und soweit mir bekannt ist, ist dies nicht RFC konform. Eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du als smarthost den SMTP-Server deines Providers verwendest.
> 
> 

 

Hm, habe ich probiert. Aber scheinbar macht das 1&1 genauso. Kann das sein?

Viele Grüße,

----------

## Esmeralda

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal die masquarading parameter vom postfix anguckst bzw. die die parameter die mit local beginnen. in deinem /etc/postfix/ sollten einige sample-configs für alles mögliche sein.

 

Hallo nochmal!

Öh, könntest du vielleicht etwas konkreter werden? Ich habe mir kurz alle sample-configs angesehen, aber da war nix mit local u.ä.?!? Was meinst du damit?

THX!

----------

## dumdey

Hallo Esmeralda,

zu Deiner Frage wie 'wir' das machen. Ich kann Dir nur von meiner Konfiguration hier erzaehlen.

Mein 'Server' meldet sich bei dyndns.org (blabla.homelinux.net), bei jeder Einwahl. Somit habe ich einen 'offiziellen' Domainnamen.

Und als Relay verwende ich den von epost.de, klappt bei mir prima! Ich kann mit meiner 'offiziellen' Domain sogar Mails direkt von meinen Rechnern im Netz verschicken!

Gruss, Harry

----------

## Esmeralda

N'Abend!

Es funktioniert alles wie gewünscht!!!   :Laughing:  Mein Problem war ja, dass ich GMX Mailserver verwenden wollte, ich aber keinen "offiziellen" DNS-Eintrag habe, weil ich leider nicht Eigner einer eigenen Domain bin. Deshalb musste ich lokale Adressen via "canonical" umschreiben. Das hatte aber zur Folge, dass _alle_ Mails (auch interne) über den GMX-Server liefen. Ich wollte aber interne Mails auch intern zustellen. Die Antwort war eigentlich supereinfach:

1. Adressen via /etc/postfix/canonical umschreiben:

ts@sphinx.lan.fli4l  steinbrenner@gmx.de

2. Klarmachen, dass "steinbrenner@gmx.de" intern zugestellt werden kann:

/etc/postfix/virtual:

steinbrenner@gmx.de  ts@sphinx.lan.fli4l

Damit erscheine ich immer als steinbrenner@gmx.de, auch wenn ich als Absender nur ts angebe. Andererseits wird sowohl ts als auch steinbrenner@gmx.de lokal in die selbe Mailbox, nämlich meine, gekippt. Sieht auf den ersten Blick furchtbar nach einer Mail-Loop aus, ist es aber aufgrund der Architektur von Postfix nicht und funzt prächtig! Zitat: "Addresses found in virtual alias maps are subjected to another iteration of virtual aliasing, but are not subjected to canonical mapping, in order to avoid loops."

Vielen Dank für eure vielen Anregungen!!!!

----------

